# Bulking Critique



## Revolution (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm planning on starting a bulk from july 1st and i thought i would post my proposed diet on here for you all to leave feedback on.

I'm 5"10 and weigh 161lbs.

Proposed Diet

Breakfast - 4 Eggs Scrambled + 2 Slices Toast (Wholegrain) + tsp Peanut Butter

Mid Morning - Bowl Of Porridge With Scoop Of Whey Mixed In, Piece Of Fruit or Pack Of Oatcakes And Peanut Butter

Lunch - 100g Pasta/Rice with 120g Tuna/Chicken/Turkey or Similar + Fruit + Low Sugar Yogurt

Afternoon - Protein Shake

Pre Gym - Similar/Same To Lunch + Vegetables

Post Gym (immediately) - Protein Shake + Fruit

Post Gym (1 Hour) / Pre Bed - Tin Of Tuna/Mackrel+ 2 Toast + Large Glass Of Milk

Suppliments = Creatine, Protein, Multi Vit, Omega 3, Glutamine, Possibly Liquid Fury

Training would be

Monday - Chest + Triceps

Tuesday- Rest

Wednesday - Back+ Biceps

Thursday - Rest

Friday - Shoulders + Abs

Saturday - Legs

Sunday - Rest

Sessions would probably last 40 mins - 1 hr consisisting of approx 4 exercises per body part

So yea ... feedback would be gratefully accepted

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what is the daily calories?

from first glance this is not a bulking diet what is the breakdown of carbs/fats/protein


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think you could do with some protein first thing (whey) and some fast carbs.

bed time, casein protein shake, or cottage cheese on brown.

after gym you could do with some fast carbs, even if its jam on white,

there seems to be a shortage of complex carbs, you could add oats to you shakes! ect

.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 16, 2009)

for fast acting carbs would maltodextrin in my shakes be any good ? il add a whey shake first thing and some oats

a large amount of milk pre bed will have to do because i hate cottage cheese

for complex carbs il add some oats in and pasta and rice etc


----------



## Helios (Jun 30, 2009)

looks good, except for the eggs. i would suggest you remove the yolks of alteast 2 of the eggs that you would eat in the morning. 4 egg yolks a day is bad for your heart.

do not worry though, most of the protein is contained in the egg white so your not losing any nutritional value.


----------



## Beowulf1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

Helios said:


> do not worry though, most of the protein is contained in the egg white so your not losing any nutritional value.


Common misconception, but not true.


----------



## Helios (Jun 30, 2009)

Beowulf1100 said:


> Common misconception, but not true.


ok maybe some bit of protein is lost, but the egg white still contains more than the yolk. the white holds about 60% of it.

from the egg white you can get 3.5->4g of protein.

egg yolk just has too much bad cholesterol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Helios said:


> looks good, except for the eggs. i would suggest you remove the yolks of alteast 2 of the eggs that you would eat in the morning. 4 egg yolks a day is bad for your heart.
> 
> do not worry though, most of the protein is contained in the egg white so your not losing any nutritional value.


the misconception is the bad for your heart part, cholesterol in eggs is different than dietary cholesterol in your body that can cause heart issues.....whole eggs are actually good as the good fats contained in the yolks actually help with the heart...not all in fact a small amount of the fat is saturated.... as for the protein well 4g is in the white and 3g in the yolk as for not losing any nutritional value what about the good fats??


----------



## Helios (Jun 30, 2009)

Ghah! ok you win!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not a you win i win situation just trying to stop some of the misconceptions that are out there...


----------

